# I would like to know about scope of PHP web developer



## alokbhatt (May 24, 2014)

I would like to know about PHP web developer scope in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by 'scope'?


----------



## alokbhatt (May 24, 2014)

colchar said:


> What do you mean by 'scope'?


I mean to say, how easy to get job in PHP technology


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you already have a valid work visa, or are you looking for such a job in order to obtain a visa?


----------



## alokbhatt (May 24, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Do you already have a valid work visa, or are you looking for such a job in order to obtain a visa?


Currently I have just started initial process for Canada PR VISA. I will get VISA after 4 to 5 months hope fully. I want suggestion as well as advice. 
You are doing work in PHP technology???


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not working in IT myself. Think there will be a lot of competition if you come to the GTA. No idea about other places in Toronto.
Do you have professional contacts already in Canada? What do they say? Somebody there who can help you land a job?


----------



## alokbhatt (May 24, 2014)

EVHB said:


> I am not working in IT myself. Think there will be a lot of competition if you come to the GTA. No idea about other places in Toronto.
> Do you have professional contacts already in Canada? What do they say? Somebody there who can help you land a job?


No, I do not have any professional contacts that is why I am getting information from this forum. Help me if it is possible for you to make some inquiry about IT jobs in PHP technology and thanks for your answer.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

looks like you might need to do an internship just to get you in the door!


----------



## alokbhatt (May 24, 2014)

thegh0sts said:


> looks like you might need to do an internship just to get you in the door!


What kind of internship. I am having 5 years of experience in IT industry and done Master of Computer Application.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

alokbhatt said:


> What kind of internship. I am having 5 years of experience in IT industry and done Master of Computer Application.


Your Master of Computer Applicaions degree from India _must_ be equivalent to an Masters of Computer Applications degree from Canada. If it is not, it doesn't matter how much experience you have... if it's not experience in Canada, you will have to pretty much start at the bottom and work your way up.

There are people _from Canada_ who have >5 years IT experience who are continually looking out to see what jobs better jobs are available, so not only are you are going to be competing against their skill set, you will also be competing against their _Canadian_ experience levels as well. The only real opportunity to compete against that is to aim lower, do some lower level/internship type jobs first and then build on that Canadian experience to get a job. 

This is a situation that is not unique to Canada. I used to work in pharmacy in Canada and have moved to the UK. While I have _12 years_ of experience, I am not able find work. My education level has been deemed to be non-compatible with the UK, so I would have to do a 2 year apprenticeship in the UK to get the same level that I enjoyed in Canada... I worked _continuously_ for 12 years and the work that I was doing was almost _identical_ between the two countries, but since the UK standard is different/higher than in Canada, I would have to start at the bottom again, if I wanted to go back to working in pharmacy.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alokbhatt said:


> Help me if it is possible for you to make some inquiry about IT jobs in PHP technology



Shouldn't _you_ be making those inquiries rather than asking someone else to do it for you?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

alokbhatt said:


> No, I do not have any professional contacts that is why I am getting information from this forum. Help me if it is possible for you to make some inquiry about IT jobs in PHP technology and thanks for your answer.


You will have to find others to help you with that. Sorry.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your Master of Computer Applicaions degree from India _must_ be equivalent to an Masters of Computer Applications degree from Canada. If it is not, it doesn't matter how much experience you have... if it's not experience in Canada, you will have to pretty much start at the bottom and work your way up.
> 
> There are people _from Canada_ who have >5 years IT experience who are continually looking out to see what jobs better jobs are available, so not only are you are going to be competing against their skill set, you will also be competing against their _Canadian_ experience levels as well. The only real opportunity to compete against that is to aim lower, do some lower level/internship type jobs first and then build on that Canadian experience to get a job.
> 
> This is a situation that is not unique to Canada. I used to work in pharmacy in Canada and have moved to the UK. While I have _12 years_ of experience, I am not able find work. My education level has been deemed to be non-compatible with the UK, so I would have to do a 2 year apprenticeship in the UK to get the same level that I enjoyed in Canada... I worked _continuously_ for 12 years and the work that I was doing was almost _identical_ between the two countries, but since the UK standard is different/higher than in Canada, I would have to start at the bottom again, if I wanted to go back to working in pharmacy.


that sounds like that's a reality really. in a way I am glad i didn't do any post-grad stuff cos it'll end up being a waste if it's not deemed to be useful.

I work as a graphic designer and while I had experience in Australia I had zero Canadian and I had to change my view on looking for work to be more positive and I am happy that I got a contract job with them after a 1 month internship/probation period.

But that being said I had a portfolio and demonstrated my skills to the employer and they took me on and so very happy about it.

The point is you need to lower your expectations for what you want to do and how to get it: if an internship is offered to you then take it - it might not be paying but you'll get some experience that you can stick on your resume.


----------

